# Pittsburgh LTE Speeds



## terasys (May 6, 2012)

They are horrible. Average speeds go from 1-4 mbps down. That is unacceptable. Anyone else getting similar speeds in Pittsburgh or other cities? They have expanded the LTE here and I am literally RIGHT downtown. It used to be around 12 down until this past month.


----------



## T1.8matt (Nov 28, 2011)

i live in monroeville and see horrible lte also. i can't even get it in and around my house, and 3g is utterly dispicable. i don't even know how they can stay in business with these data speeds. it's on the verge of false advertising.


----------



## terasys (May 6, 2012)

T1.8matt said:


> i live in monroeville and see horrible lte also. i can't even get it in and around my house, and 3g is utterly dispicable. i don't even know how they can stay in business with these data speeds. it's on the verge of false advertising.


Hey im from monroeville! My friend with the nexus gets 1-5 down same as me. I just used my friends sgs3 and it got 8.5 down. Like what the hell. I used 4.0.4 radios. 4.1.1 radios. No difference. People in other cities get 20-60 down. Sometimes 4g just quits and goes into 3g. It used to be fine over summer, but now its horrible.


----------



## T1.8matt (Nov 28, 2011)

yeah, you would think pittsburgh being a pretty major city, they would work on improving their network around here and the outlaying counties.


----------



## mrrifleman (Nov 20, 2011)

also in monroeville and they have been pretty crappy lately. i guess it's just from the network getting more congested. i also noticed lower speeds, albeit with a more stable connection, since the last radio firmware update.


----------



## terasys (May 6, 2012)

I want fast speeds again. PIttsburgh isnt that major of a city. If a guy in new orleans has a 60mbps connection we should too.


----------



## letzgostate (Nov 14, 2011)

I've seen major declines in metro Detroit too. 2 years ago was 30 down 25 up, a year ago 22/25, starting a month or two ago through now 5/4 if I'm lucky during the day and 15/15 at 3am. Also have noticed weaker signal.


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

speeds are far superior in Philadelphia. i've noticed my connection getting better and better, so maybe we are pulling all the four geez from you guys.


----------



## T1.8matt (Nov 28, 2011)

here's a 3g speedtest i did back on 12/3

.92mbps down/1.44mbps up/92ms ping

Barely usable with those speeds on 3g. soooo glad i have decent wifi at my house otherwise i'd be shyte out of luck with getting no 4g reception at my house.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

I live in Turtle Creek and have lived other big cities and speeds fluctuate, but have seen 20mbs per second plus (I think that's right, MBS sounds weird). But point is I have great speed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

Williamsport here. Just got 4g during the summer. Speed is good. Sometimes 2mb down sometimes up to 8mb down.

This is just now with 2 bars of 4g.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## terasys (May 6, 2012)

TheSwaggeR said:


> Williamsport here. Just got 4g during the summer. Speed is good. Sometimes 2mb down sometimes up to 8mb down.
> 
> This is just now with 2 bars of 4g.
> 
> ...


This is what I get a lot of the times. Its horrible! Damn. I get two bars in downtown pittsburgh. Shouldn't I get complete full signal? I know the way it works is how so many people are accessing a tower, so maybe the tower I am on is always jam packed. I will confirm when I go home from college tomorrow and see what its like there.


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

terasys said:


> This is what I get a lot of the times. Its horrible! Damn. I get two bars in downtown pittsburgh. Shouldn't I get complete full signal? I know the way it works is how so many people are accessing a tower, so maybe the tower I am on is always jam packed. I will confirm when I go home from college tomorrow and see what its like there.


It could just be simple interference. With all the modern electronics and technology around today it would be hard to avoid signal disruption.

In my house its 2 sometimes 3 bars. Outside, even a half mile away its 4 or 5 bars. I have a lot of electronics running here in my house.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## terasys (May 6, 2012)

Hmm. In monroeville I got 15 down this morning. In a parking lot. It just sucks that it is slow downtown.


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

terasys said:


> Hmm. In monroeville I got 15 down this morning. In a parking lot. It just sucks that it is slow downtown.


Have you compared it with another persons 4g phone in the Pittsburgh area?


----------



## baldwinguy77 (Jun 8, 2011)

I live in Pittsburgh, also, and my 4G signal and speeds have definitely been decreasing in quality for awhile now. Although, I'll admit, cell service has never been the best in quality in and around Pittsburgh, probably because of the topography of the area. (Near my house there's a small valley where I've never seen *any* phone with *any* service provider get service.) Either way, it seems like they haven't been bolstering 4G LTE in our area, and as the demand increases speeds have just been dropping. It would be nice to see some more expansion, but I guess there's not much we can do for now


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm out in Wexford. 4g is pretty spotty here. I generally get 2mbps down and 1.5mbps up which is way down from last summer when I was getting around 12 down and 10 up. For everyone talking about signal bars changing, the way Android has calculated its signal to bar ratio has changed in the recent releases of Android.

Also check out this thread for more about signal bars: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25921-this-is-why-your-verizon-nexus-signal-sucks/page__hl__signal


----------

